# Tunnel Gheenoe



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

On 13'er I do not believe it would be a good idea.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Personal opinion...not worth the effort.
Better off keeping hull as is to maintain displacement to float shallow.
Building tunnel adds weight and decreases buoyancy
by the volume previously displaced by the tunnel.

Not that there aren't tunnel 'noes out there...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1221141632


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Search the user name "fastglass" or something. He bought gramps' LT and made a tunnel for it. If not here, try customgheenoe.


----------

